# Frontline Spray for kittens over 2 days old



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

After trying to treat the kittens for fleas and things not going well I finally made an appointment with my vet for today. Came back with Frontline Spot On for the adult cats since it said safe for nursing queens and the Frontline Spray, safe for kittens over 2 days old. Had to give the vet a nudge in the right direction but she was alot nicer than my local vet. Only problem is that because they aren't too sure themselves, I'm a bit worried about application of the spray. I know to do two light sprays on the kittens but the instructions say about doing the face. I guess I could rub some on obviously avoiding nose/eyes/mouth. The other thing is how long should I keep them away from Gratch after application? It doesn't say anything other than keep treated animals apart. If anyones used the spray on kittens under two weeks I would be grateful if you could give me a heads up  (Also got an awkward worming thing for when they're 3 weeks and another spot on to worm Gratch and Kerry)

Edit: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/6097930/frontline_spray_for_cats_and_kittens.html Just found this


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to wear latex gloves when I skooshed my lot with FL spray. For the face, I would spray some on my hand and rub it on. It seemed to work ok (when it used to work that is.... ).

Unfortunately, can't advise on keeping babies away from Mommy as I really don't know either... Sorry.  

Whilst I'm here, how's the wee scrapper getting on? Is she ruling the roost yet?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

First to start opening her eyes  She's catching up fast and I'm sure she'll be bossing her brothers around soon!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I did on one occasion have no option but to use Frontline spray on a litter of kittens about the same age as yours. I didn't spray the kittens directly, partly because I was worried about overdoing it and partly because the spray nozzle (at least on the bottle I had) was a bit unreliable.

I put an old sock over my hand, *very slightly* dampened that with a few sprays and then rubbed it onto the kittens. Don't put them back with mum until they're completely dry but, in essence, you're using so little that their fur is barely damp anyway. I found it best to take half the litter away, treat them, let them dry, put them back and then repeat with the other kittens.

I didn't rub it onto the head area, jut over the back/sides/tummy and I used it very spraingly. It worked well and had no ill effects... just use it very sparingly


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks gskinner, will do that


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gratch said:


> After trying to treat the kittens for fleas and things not going well I finally made an appointment with my vet for today. Came back with Frontline Spot On for the adult cats since it said safe for nursing queens and the Frontline Spray, safe for kittens over 2 days old. Had to give the vet a nudge in the right direction but she was alot nicer than my local vet. Only problem is that because they aren't too sure themselves, I'm a bit worried about application of the spray. I know to do two light sprays on the kittens but the instructions say about doing the face. I guess I could rub some on obviously avoiding nose/eyes/mouth. The other thing is how long should I keep them away from Gratch after application? It doesn't say anything other than keep treated animals apart. If anyones used the spray on kittens under two weeks I would be grateful if you could give me a heads up  (Also got an awkward worming thing for when they're 3 weeks and another spot on to worm Gratch and Kerry)
> 
> Edit: Frontline Spray for Cats and Kittens: Overview - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com Just found this


Please tell me that you didn't wait over a week to get treatment from your original post about the kittens having fleas: -

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/154775-fleas-5-day-old-kittens.html

Fleas can kill small kittens


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't wait a bloody week to do anything. I followed 'safe' treatment methods that have not worked. So now I'm resorting to chemicals.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gratch said:


> *I didn't wait a bloody week to do anything*. I followed 'safe' treatment methods that have not worked. So now I'm resorting to chemicals.


Well that wasn't clear from your post, hence the question. A polite question I hasten to add.

You're sooooooo defensive :nono:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

It sounded very condescending and if you reread my initial post, first sentence then you will see that I have been trying to remove them to no avail and now feel I need to use stronger methods.


----------



## def kitty (Jan 21, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the cat is not supposed to lick her fur for half an hour after application of Frontline spray, so I assume that goes for licking her offspring too.

Also, another option for treating kittens is Advantage spot-on treatment for their mother, it's safe for nursing cats and it's excreted in milk, so it works on kittens who ingest that milk too.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gratch said:


> It sounded very condescending and if you reread my initial post, first sentence then you will see that I have been trying to remove them to no avail and now feel I need to use stronger methods.


Nope, I wasn't being condescending at all. I've re-read your post, the first line doesn't indicate you 'sought' treatment straight away, hence my question.

But, it's your choice to interpret posts how you want to, the same as I am permitted to interpret other posts how I want to, until I have clarification. That is why I ask questions.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Gratch said:


> After trying to treat the kittens for fleas and things not going well I finally made an appointment with my vet for today.


I took advice given in the last thread, have been combing them and trying to remove them, have treated the house and so on but have been avoiding using products on the cats until now. The first sentence clearly states that I have been doing something to try sort it, just not exactly what. So therefor, no I have not left it a week to sort.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I didn't wait a bloody week to do anything. I followed 'safe' treatment methods that have not worked. So now I'm resorting to chemicals.


perhaps the next time you try 'safe treatment methods' on 5 day old kittens, perhaps when you see they're not working within say 24 hours, you should perhaps get to a vet for 'safe EFFECTIVE treatment methods' that will get rid of the fleas. newborn kittens have so little blood they really cant afford to lose any to fleas. newborn kittens with fleas often die of anaemia.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I had to argue for what I brought back yesterday anyway as the vet didn't know they were usable on lactating queens/kittens under 8 weeks old. I followed advice from people that said it's too dangerous to use products. I regularly plucked them off for the first 3 days and washed mom in baby shampoo which supposedly works and sprayed every room in the house twice to make sure they couldn't pick more up from elsewhere. I eventually washed the kittens despite being told not to because that seemed like the next step up. After I tried every safe method but could still see fleas on little ginger, THEN I asked about products to end it once and for all. Again, I didn't sit on my arse and let them get infested, which is probably why they're fine otherwise.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I had to argue for what I brought back yesterday anyway as the vet didn't know they were usable on lactating queens/kittens under 8 weeks old. I followed advice from people that said it's too dangerous to use products. I regularly plucked them off for the first 3 days and washed mom in baby shampoo which supposedly works and sprayed every room in the house twice to make sure they couldn't pick more up from elsewhere. I eventually washed the kittens despite being told not to because that seemed like the next step up. After I tried every safe method but could still see fleas on little ginger, THEN I asked about products to end it once and for all. Again, I didn't sit on my arse and let them get infested, which is probably why they're fine otherwise.


people on the other thread did point out that frontline spray could be used from 2 days of age

it was also pointed out on the other thread that bathing them was very risky. you bathed your kittens, so you played with fire. Bathing them is useless at getting rid of fleas,as you have now found out and bathing such young kittens risks their lives, so it is a totally unnecessary risk.

if nothing else this post may help people in the future so they dont subject their kittens to a needless week of flea bites and all the risks that fleas pose to a newborn kitten.

when newborn kittens have fleas and plucking the fleas off the kittens is ineffective after 24 hours, then a prescription for frontline spray is needed from the vet and instructions from the vet on how to use it safely with kittens. in fact i wouldnt even wait 24 hours with such young kittens, fleas arent going to go away on their own or with a flea comb and a pair of tweezers


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

catsmum said:


> people on the other thread did point out that frontline spray could be used from 2 days of age


In Gratch's defence, two people mentioned this but many others recommended against it & advised she discuss with the vet. Many other solutions were suggested rather than revert to using chemicals on such young kittens. Gratch has tried all the alternatives first. Chemicals should be a last resort which, in this case, they were.

Additonally, Gratch's vet turned out be rather poorly informed of what to do on such young kittens and Gratch has - reading the OP - practically had to demand they give her the Frontline.

I will concur on the point regarding washing the kittens but I would say that was probably a last straw attempt done out of desperation.

It is unfair for some of you to be suggesting that she has been negligent & unthoughtful when, in my opinion, she has been doing rather a good job on the little experience that she has.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Chemicals should be a last resort which, in this case, they were.


That's untrue that chemicals should be a last resort. What is most important is that fleas are eradicated, if they're not eradicated the kittens risk dying of anaemia. Eradication of the fleas was never going to happen with the measures Gratch was using. It's a question of weighing up the risks of using a chemical treatment with the risks of NOT using it. The risks of not using frontline are that you don't get rid of the fleas and continually expose the kittens to the risks of flea anaemia. Used appropriately frontline spray is very effective and safe. Bathing is totally ineffective for fleas and highly risky to the newborn kittens, so pointless AND dangerous. I can possibly understand trying a simple approach like tweezers and a flea comb, but not for longer than 24 hours. This is not meant as a dig at the OP, though I do think she left it far too long to treat the problem in an effective manner, but it is meant to help other people avoid making the same mistake. By all means try simple solutions, but when they don't work seeing a vet in a timely manner is critical. Bathing newborn kittens should never be considered, not even as a last straw measure.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

catsmum said:


> Thats untrue that chemicals should be a last resort. What is most important is that fleas are eradicated, if theyre not eradicated the kittens risk dying of anaemia. Eradication of the fleas was never going to happen with the measures Gratch was using. Its a question of weighing up the risks of using a chemical treatment with the risks of NOT using it. The risks of not using frontline are that you dont get rid of the fleas and continually expose the kittens to the risks of flea anaemia. Used appropriately frontline spray is very effective and safe. Bathing is totally ineffective for fleas and highly risky to the newborn kittens, so pointless AND dangerous. I can possibly understand trying a simple approach like tweezers and a flea comb, but not for longer than 24 hours. This is not meant as a dig at the OP, though I do think she left it far too long to treat the problem in an effective manner, but it is meant to help other people avoid making the same mistake. By all means try simple solutions, but when they dont work seeing a vet in a timely manner is critical. Bathing newborn kittens should never be considered, not even as a last straw measure.


Once again, in Gratch's defence, most of the more experienced posters here advised her NOT to use Frontline or any other chemical until she had spoken to the vet. No-body said to only try the alternatives for 24 hours. There were suggestions that she call her vet for advice but, knowing the problems she's had in the past with her vet, I doubt she would have gotten an answer any better than the ones she received off the forum members. A point I think proved by her visit yesterday.

The only down-side may be the length of time it took Gratch to get to the vet but, as I know the problems she has with this due to her location, I still think she did the best she could.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> The only down-side may be the length of time it took Gratch to get to the vet but.


it's not a maybe, the length of time these kittens had fleas IS a downside and the fact she bathed newborn kittens is a downside too


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Right catsmum, I'm here for advice not to get berated. If you can't give me advice relevent to what I'm asking, please don't mind me ignoring you. Saves me added stress when I'm just trying to do the best for my cats. 

Added note: all cats are now treated with frontline. Just need to work on worming them next thursday *groan*


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Right catsmum, I'm here for advice not to get berated. If you can't give me advice relevent to what I'm asking, please don't mind me ignoring you. Saves me added stress when I'm just trying to do the best for my cats.


I dont mind in the slightest that you ignore me, so long as you dont mind me stating for the record for the benefit of others what safe practice is. theres no point more people making the same mistakes and taking the same unneccessary risks


----------

